# Pastor Paul Shepherd's Ministry Is Being Restored



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 18, 2010)

In just stepped out of church and my pastor announced that Paul Shepherd was there. My pastor announced that he was excited to be the chairman of team of ministers that led the restoration of Shepherd and his church will have a celebration for him in August.Pastor said usually when ministers have personal failures that push off blame, don't take responsibility and are not humble to submit. Paul Shepherd was humble, took responsibility and did everything he was asked to do. 

I'm just thanking and praising God in my heart because he is a forgiver and a restorer of lost and failing situations.


----------



## aribell (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm supposed to be lurking, but this hit on something in me.  For those that don't know the backstory:



> Bay Area Pastor Paul Sheppard Resigns Amid Moral Crisis
> The Church Report ^ | 12-22-09
> 
> Pastor Paul Sheppard, senior pastor of the large Bay Area Church, Abundant Life Christian Fellowship, abruptly resigned this past weekend. Sheppard who is widely credited for growing the church from 300 members to well over 6,000 resigned due to a "moral crisis" in statement read to the congregation on Sunday.
> ...



I am genuinely glad that Pastor Sheppard has sought true repentance.  I don't judge his sincerity or love of God, and I always found his sermons to be edifying.  But I'm starting to think that the church in general is glossing over the severe damage that these incidents do for our witness.  The new testament speaks of the Gospel being blasphemed because of the disobedience of Christians.  Yes, Pastor Sheppard has become an example of repentance..._however_, the fact that he conducted his personal life in a manner so wholly contradictory to the message that he preached casts doubt on Christian ministers in general.

All of these stories of "I fell and got back up again" from our Christian ministers in general are too much.  Are ministers human and sinful?  Yes.  _But_, we are also told that "not many of you should become teachers," for they are held to a higher standard.  Ministers must have certain sins/temptations conquered before beginning to preach the gospel.  They have to be better.

Forgiveness does not erase the consequences of our actions, and it is the consequences of moral transgression on the broader work of the church that aren't being paid enough attention to.  I think it would be more beneficial if visible ministers who have transgressed in such ways stepped down either permanently or for extended periods of time (several years or more).  I don't think that this is asking too much.  It takes a long time (years) to gain spiritual maturity.  It also takes time to descend into disobedience to God.  And if we do fall, I don't think there should be an eagerness to jump back into the saddle, as it were.  Take 5, 7, 10 years to solidify those character weaknesses that led to the fall.  I think that taking more time would give a pastor much more credibility upon returning.

Again, I am thankful that Pastor Sheppard has received God's forgiveness and that of his congregation.  I just think that we have accepted too much the cycle of falling and getting back up in leaders who are the most visible Christians in the US.


----------



## phynestone (Jul 18, 2010)

Nicola, I think you make a valid point. But where do we draw the line with punishment for transgressions? Is it for the church or outsiders looking in so we can be viewed a certain way?


----------



## Laela (Jul 18, 2010)

Good question phynestone... that is why God's ways are HIS ways and not man's 


Great post, Nicola; however, I believe that *knowing *goes a long way and can help us be even more effective witnesses than mere talk. If we had once slipped and fallen and got up, and see a brother or sister going down that SAME path..we know what's ahead, we can help them not go there. Where sin is, God's grace abounds more. That is not to say we should profess God's love and willfully sin; I believe we can live sin-free  it's all in the mind (renewal of it)


----------



## liberationtheory (Jul 18, 2010)

My mom and family attend Abundant Life and I have a lot of respect for Pastor Paul.

But a celebration seems highly inappropriate IMO.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 18, 2010)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I am genuinely glad that Pastor Sheppard has sought true repentance.  I don't judge his sincerity or love of God, and I always found his sermons to be edifying.  But I'm starting to think that the church in general is glossing over the severe damage that these incidents do for our witness.  The new testament speaks of the Gospel being blasphemed because of the disobedience of Christians.  Yes, Pastor Sheppard has become an example of repentance..._however_, the fact that he conducted his personal life in a manner so wholly contradictory to the message that he preached casts doubt on Christian ministers in general.
> 
> All of these stories of "I fell and got back up again" from our Christian ministers in general are too much.  Are ministers human and sinful?  Yes.  _But_, we are also told that "not many of you should become teachers," for they are held to a higher standard.  Ministers must have certain sins/temptations conquered before beginning to preach the gospel.  They have to be better.
> 
> ...


I managed to get through the second paragraph before I burst into tears. This was perfect; the exact same point I made back in February when we had a thread on this very subject. I cannot comment because my emotion are all over the place... heck, I do not think I should or could add to it. Thank you!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jul 18, 2010)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am excited because I download many of his sermons and at times don't listen to them, until I end up being lead to them, and they are always edifying. I do agree with you Nicola I had a conversation about this with my mom and stepdad/mom's bf a couple of months ago.


----------



## aribell (Jul 18, 2010)

phynestone said:


> Nicola, I think you make a valid point. But where do we draw the line with punishment for transgressions? Is it for the church or outsiders looking in so we can be viewed a certain way?


 
To me, it's not really about punishment, but about the standard we choose to set.  Oftentimes, the consequences of an action signal the severity of the act.  As the transgressions of nationally and internationally-known ministers continue to make the news, the way we respond as a church in general says a lot about what we think of the thing itself.  Perhaps I am not seeing things clearly, but at this point, I see Christians saying "It is to be expected that a man in a powerful ministry will be tempted and fall.  But it is okay so long as he apologizes and tries to do better."  I think my thing is that it should _not _be expected, and that the temptations and impact of such a ministry are exactly why Scripture tells us to be sure we are well prepared to withstand it.  

I do think that visibility makes a big difference.  People are watching.  And while a certain congregation may feel confident in restoring someone to leadership, that person's witness has still been very much compromised in the radio and television messages they send all over the world.

I want the church to stand up and say, "We are _not_ a people who are led by men who are unfaithful to their wives, secretly homosexual, etc." and set standards that show that those who are are _not _figureheads for the faith.

There are a lot of ways for repentant pastors to serve God and the Church that don't necessarily involve highly visible, multi-million dollar ministries.  I don't see the necessity of getting the ministers right back into these same positions.

Again, I only pray the best for Pastor Paul and other ministers who are undoubtedly struggling with the same issue.  The Lord most certainly redeems.


----------



## Raspberry (Jul 18, 2010)

nicola.kirwan said:


> All of these stories of "I fell and got back up again" from our Christian ministers in general are too much.  Are ministers human and sinful?  Yes.  _But_, we are also told that "not many of you should become teachers," for they are held to a higher standard.  Ministers must have certain sins/temptations conquered before beginning to preach the gospel.  They have to be better.
> 
> Forgiveness does not erase the consequences of our actions, and it is the consequences of moral transgression on the broader work of the church that aren't being paid enough attention to.  I think it would be more beneficial if visible ministers who have transgressed in such ways stepped down either permanently or for extended periods of time (several years or more).  I don't think that this is asking too much.  It takes a long time (years) to gain spiritual maturity.  It also takes time to descend into disobedience to God.  And if we do fall, I don't think there should be an eagerness to jump back into the saddle, as it were.  Take 5, 7, 10 years to solidify those character weaknesses that led to the fall.  I think that taking more time would give a pastor much more credibility upon returning.
> 
> Again, I am thankful that Pastor Sheppard has received God's forgiveness and that of his congregation.  I just think that we have accepted too much the cycle of falling and getting back up in leaders who are the most visible Christians in the US.



Thanks for this post, I absolutely agree . The fallout from these transgressions by ministers have to be addressed. I've had to expose secret beliefs in my heart that most men can't be completely faithful, even Christian men. How many young men and women who already have shaky views on marriage and fatherhood - looked up to P. Sheppard have been deeply wounded by this? How may grown married men see him as justification for a wandering lustful mind? How many grown women despair that they can never have loyalty or trust with a man? And compound this with black community issues with marriage and family..come on now. If we can't talk honestly both about consequence of sin and the process of godly restoration (make no mistake, restoration and healing are often a long process) from the pulpit where else will it come from?

King David was a man after God's own heart but his infidelity with Bathsheba cost him dearly. One passage that sticks out to me related to David's judgment:

13 So David said to  Nathan, “I have sinned against the LORD.”    
And Nathan said to  David, *“The LORD also has put away your sin; you shall not die. 14 However, because by this  deed you have given great occasion to the enemies of the LORD to  blaspheme* the child also _who is_ born to you shall surely die.” 15 Then Nathan departed to his  house.

David's sin gave license to his enemies to speak against the Lord and isn't that true in our times?  The countless bad decisions of Christians have made a mockery of the gospel and forgiveness alone doesn't change the fallout of sin. We also know that God shows mercy and restores us from sin because David and Bathsheba later had Solomon, who was blessed greatly by God. 

We cannot embrace God's mercy while ignoring His judgment. He is both absolutely good and absolutely just. 

Is 6 months really enough time for a man to root out the cause of his sexual issues, make peace with his wife and children, and have the  discipline purity of heart to seek God to maintain anointing as the spiritual head of a large church?

Off-topic: You look gorgeous in your sig pic Nicola  And not just physically, but you have that Holy Spirit glow which is the most enviable beauty of all.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 19, 2010)

Temporal punishments are real.  Too many christians do not realize that there are still consequences even after confession.  It's a lesson that is hard-learned but one uphill that is worthwhile.


----------



## Laela (Jul 19, 2010)

King David was a man after God's own heart _before _ (and in spite of) making those poor choices...The Bible is chock full of examples like him, who made poor choices and redeemed themselves when they discovered the error of their ways. I believe when a person goes outside of God's will and return, they will still face his judgment and the consequences of their actions, whether now or later; their past doesn't make them _unrighteous _when they return to the fold. When someone rededicates their life back to God, angels celebrate.  That's Love at work. Both in judgment and in Mercy...and so His Kingdom should come and His Will be done Earth as well.

That's not to make excuses for anyone; they'll still have to deal with the consequences of the sin (God's judgment).  A child can't develop into an responsible adult if they don't receive consequences for thier actions (good or bad). The sin is forgiven but the child still has to pay the Piper. If God no longer remember our sins and doesn't have them in remembrance, we ought not keep a person's past actions before their face. The consequences will suffice.

@ the bolded: A person's life can change in an instant through salvation and accepting Jesus. All sins washed away.

Moses spent time alone with God, 40 days/nights, so much so his face shone with the light of God.

I believe only God is the judge on whether this pastor is ready.. and whether his heart is pure.  




Raspberry said:


> King David was a man after God's own heart but his infidelity with Bathsheba cost him dearly. One passage that sticks out to me related to David's judgment:
> 
> 13 So David said to  Nathan, “I have sinned against the LORD.”
> And Nathan said to  David, *“The LORD also has put away your sin; you shall not die. 14 However, because by this  deed you have given great occasion to the enemies of the LORD to  blaspheme* the child also _who is_ born to you shall surely die.” 15 Then Nathan departed to his  house.
> ...


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 20, 2010)

liberationtheory said:


> My mom and family attend Abundant Life and I have a lot of respect for Pastor Paul.
> 
> But a celebration seems highly inappropriate IMO.


 

Why? I dont think there will be ballons and cake. But a celebration of God's grace.

Remember the parable of the prodigal son...


----------



## aribell (Jul 20, 2010)

Raspberry said:


> Thanks for this post, I absolutely agree . The fallout from these transgressions by ministers have to be addressed. *I've had to expose secret beliefs in my heart that most men can't be completely faithful, even Christian men. How many young men and women who already have shaky views on marriage and fatherhood - looked up to P. Sheppard have been deeply wounded by this? How may grown married men see him as justification for a wandering lustful mind? How many grown women despair that they can never have loyalty or trust with a man? And compound this with black community issues with marriage and family..come on now. If we can't talk honestly both about consequence of sin and the process of godly restoration (make no mistake, restoration and healing are often a long process) from the pulpit where else will it come from?*
> 
> King David was a man after God's own heart but his infidelity with Bathsheba cost him dearly. One passage that sticks out to me related to David's judgment:
> 
> ...


 
ITA...especially the bolded, which points to the issues beyond the spiritual life of the leader himself.  I have to admit that when I first read the story of Pastor Paul I was so disheartened and just said in my heart, "Well, I guess it's worthless trying to find a faithful man."  Being skeptical of the possibility of men being faithful is something that I have also struggled with, and when someone you genuinely respect confirms your fears, well...what then?

I also read another non-LHCF thread in response to the story, and it was terrible.  They were unbelievers talking about these incidents, and it was exactly as the Scriptures said, them blaspheming God because of our sin.  I'd post, but it would likely offend many.

So, it really is about the consequences of our actions and our leaders actions on believers and unbelievers that trigger the need for higher standards and expectations.



> Off-topic: You look gorgeous in your sig pic Nicola  And not just physically, but you have that Holy Spirit glow which is the most enviable beauty of all.


 
 Your words are truly kind and blessed me today.  Thank you.


----------

